# Eastern Bikes (26 zoll dirt street rädchen)



## 1000Lines (22. Juni 2007)

Eastern Bikes Nighttrain 26inch 2007 DJ-4 Rahmen 4130 CroMo Rohre mit Internal Headset SB gelagert, Marzocchi Dirt Jumper III 26inch 80mm, 20mm Steckachse vorne, Truvativ Husselfelt Rise Bar 680 x 50, Truvativ Husselfelt Vorbau 40mm, Eastern Electron Kurbel 175mm mit Euro BB, EB Medusa Kettenblatt 25T, Eastern MTB Cassetten Nabe 14mm, 36H rot eloxiert, Sun MTX-S Type Felgen 36H in schwarz, Kenda K-Rad K905 vorne 2,3, hinten 2,25, Hayes Hydraulik Bremshebel und Bremse hinten, KMC Kette 510HX, 1 Paar Pegs incl. Eastern Bikes Sattel, Eastern Bikes ID Griffe Farbe schwarz..


das einzigste was nich mit geliefert wird is das euro bb lager,is schon verbaut wurden.... wegen umstieg auf bmx,rad is im guten zustand un weißt normale gebrauchspuren auf. wie man aufem bild erkennen kann.könnt mir PM schreiben oder einfach per ICQ melden:458-971-124

wird später in ebay reingesetzt....


preis schlagt einfach vor.... ich überlegs mir


----------



## flob (22. Juni 2007)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

